
A quantum computer could break 2048-bit RSA encryption in 8 hours - TsukiZombina
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613596/how-a-quantum-computer-could-break-2048-bit-rsa-encryption-in-8-hours/
======
gus_massa
Reposting the same comment than in the previous submissions:

> _Note: For the 8 hours, they need to use a quantum computer with 20-million-
> qubit, but the current quantum computer have only about 100 qbits._

(And it's very difficult to scale the number of qubits.)

